# nvidia hdmi dts-hd ma dolby truehd



## hanhtm (Feb 5, 2015)

Dear all,
I just want to know do we can get DTS-HD MA Dolby TrueHd via HDMI over
Nvidia card under freebsd FreeBSD?
Thanks.


----------



## hanhtm (Feb 19, 2015)

Never mind. I portinstalled xbmc v13 and xbmc did passthrough to my Yamaha receiver very well so I can enjoy DTS-HD MA and Dolby TrueHD as if my box is Windows.
Thanks.


----------

